# February NGTA Shoot, Lots of Pictures!



## Dennis (Feb 6, 2010)

Everybody come on out to Gainesville tomorrow there is a very good course set up and the food will be good also.You might want to wear boots cause it is a tad muddy but we are going to have some fun!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 7, 2010)

A tad muddy. A bit of an understatement...

We wound up moving one target after you left. It was just too muddy in the first set-up spot.

With the wind, it should have dried out some but not enough to were sneakers...

By the way, NGTA has a Facebook presence. Check us out and join up.

http://www.facebook.com/inbox/?drop&ref=mb#!/group.php?gid=104225794586


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 7, 2010)

Even when it is not muddy, you have to wear boots with that crowd!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2010)

It was an awesome day at the NGT, the weather turned out to be spectacular, and man, what a crowd. Tons of folks turned up to shoot.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 7, 2010)

i noticed in the last picture that tomi had an arrow in the 12 spot,but her quiver is empty,,mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 7, 2010)

whossbows said:


> i noticed in the last picture that tomi had an arrow in the 12 spot,but her quiver is empty,,mmmmmmmmmmm


 
Nope, she dang near dead centered that 12 ring, her arrows are shorter than her tube.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 7, 2010)

It was a Great time today wished I could have shot the course twice but had other things to take care of, 

Great Pics, I had my camera there and did not take the first picture, Maybe next time. 

Thanks to everyone that set the course up


----------



## fountain (Feb 7, 2010)

i like that quiver that ms. tomi has--like a dawgware almost.
if ya dont mind me asking ms. tomi, where did ya get it?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 7, 2010)

We had a great time today! And...Gurn, Jen shot her 1st 3D course today and came home with all her arrows. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2010)

robert,

looks like everyone was having a good time!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2010)

First, let me say THANK YOU to RogerB for hosting the shoot and to Dennis for manning the grill while Roger got to shoot a round. Great crowd and my only regret is that I did not get to chat with everyone there. The lunch was awesome as usual and Roger knows how much I love his wife's baked beans.

I got to shoot two rounds, first one with Ta-ton-ka Chips, Sparky1 and son Colin, and baldfish (Charlie). Second round was with TNGIRL, a young lady named Sarah, Jake Allen, baldfish, and Ta-ton-ka. The course was set up very well and the mud wasn't too slippery. I came out a winner in that I did not lose or break the first arrow. 

You just can't go anywhere or do much of anything else and have that much fun for so few dollars. Thanks to everyone for all the effort that goes into setting up and taking down the course. OUTSTANDING folks!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 7, 2010)

That's mighty fine looking form there ...... Mr. Al..


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> That's mighty fine looking form there ...... Mr. Al..



Thank you, but I completely missed that shot.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 7, 2010)

I like seeing entire families come out to shoot. That's cool.

Thanks for running a good shoot, Roger! And thanks to all who show up to help out in any way. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 7, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Thank you, but I completely missed that shot.



But....You looked so good doing it...
Just when we think we have a handle on all of this..
It will remind you we don't...
Look's like everyone had a great time...


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody i sure had a good time and i too enjoy seeing the 
familys there


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2010)

*NGT Shoot Pictures, Feb 7*

Another awesome, fun time!

Thank you for hosting this shoot RogerB; you did a jam up job.

Wonderful day, great weather, fun course, some of the best folks around.

A few pictures;


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2010)

some more


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2010)

another round


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 7, 2010)

Hate I missed another one, but I'm attempting to protect the fine citizens of Cobb County today.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2010)

even another


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2010)

Charlie did ya get your arra back?

Looks like fun


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 7, 2010)

last batch

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SOS (Feb 7, 2010)

GREAT to see a lot of kids!  Congrats to everone for getting them to join the fun!


----------



## Dennis (Feb 7, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## FVR (Feb 7, 2010)

Great Pics.

Thanks.


----------



## devolve (Feb 7, 2010)

wish i could have been there


----------



## Elbow (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like ya'll had fun! And that is what it's all about!
El


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I enjoyed those pics!!! Thanks for posting!! Cant wait til I can join yall!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Tomi and Jeff for all the wonderful photo's!!!!

I did not realize anyone was capturing my reenactment of John's two yard big sow shot that brought home the bacon a few weeks back. Best two yard shot on a critter I have ever seen.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like everyone had a blast


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pictures. I cant wait to get up there and shoot with yall.


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad ya'll had a good time, sorry I missed it.  How about that weather on set up day?  I spent  the afternoon coaching 4H.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 8, 2010)

great pics !!! one of these days me and ethan are gonna show up.... one of these days !!!


----------



## schleylures (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks for carring us that where not along with the pictures.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate I missed it but we're almost graduated ....

looks like a good time as usual ....


----------



## RogerB (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, Jake!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2010)

Great shoot Roger!  Got to post a couple pics of my kids.


----------



## RogerB (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the complements, I am glad everyone enjoyed the shoot.
When I say thanks to all those that came out and help setup, those that helped during the shoot, and those that helped take down, I truly mean it. I know there have been some that have done it all by themselves in the past, but I don't know how. I truly could not have done it without you, and more importantly I certainly would not have been any fun to try. You guys (and girls) make this a most enjoyable experence, and I thank you for making it so for me. 
It makes me feel good when I see a family (or just group of friends) come off the course and dig into a plate of lunch with a smile on their faces, that's what really makes this worth while.


----------



## bigox911 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great pictures!!  Hate I had to miss Sunday!


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like a real good turnout!


----------



## 730waters (Feb 8, 2010)

How can you even THINK about football when you can have this much fun!! Dang, I wanted to go, but my priorities had to be first!!!
LOL
D.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That's what it is all about right there! Glad to see the good turn out.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like a good time, and some good shooting.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 8, 2010)

Dennis, are you still worried?


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2010)

I never have been and don't see any reason to start now


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW!!! wasn't setup and Sundays shoot FUNNNNN!!! I had a blast both days!!!got cold Sat afternoon tho!!! But Sundays weather was great. There was a really big turnout too!!!
Roger, thanks for the groc. you and Dennis cooked some good lunch!!!! And you are a super host!!!
Whossbow....I had lots of arras inside my tube, just like sparky said!!!!! You need to come down from those Cumberland Plateau Mts of Crossville and shoot in Gainesville!!!
Fountain, I did make my quiver, JakeAllen did a big bunch of the job by giving me the tube and cutting the length and the opening for the arrows, he also helped me with the spray 77 glue the leather is applied to surface with. I drilled the holes around the openings and threaded the leather trim, man... it's handy for sure!!!! if I can help you let me know!!!
I was tickled to death that Pattie Richardson came down from KY to shoot with her club this weekend, fine picture of her, me and Gayle Thompson together!!!! Love the one of Sarah and I together to. I never thought about my taking the pictures but it does look like the John and Charlie show doesn't it!!?? And John, don't you look like a larger "Mighty Mouse" in that picture!!!?????


----------



## fountain (Feb 8, 2010)

fine quiver no doubt.  maybe i can run ya down at a shoot coming up this spring and check it out.  i may need one for the shoots ans leave the dawgware loaded to kill.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 8, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I never thought about my taking the pictures but it does look like the John and Charlie show doesn't it!!?? And John, don't you look like a larger "Mighty Mouse" in that picture!!!?????



Girl, are you off your meds? Mighty Mouse?

You really meant Superman, right? After all I did kill a lion.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Feb 8, 2010)

It was indeed a great shoot.  I had a really good time. Well done Roger! 

And thanks to all who helped set up, clean up,  and break down.     

Roger, your Mrs. makes the best darn tater salad I ever et.  YUM!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it was a great shoot and everybody was so enjoying getting out of the house on a pretty day.  I have to say after seeing these pictures I'm still laughing too.  I think it is possible that at least two people may have new nick names as well.  How about  it Double-D and Mighty Mouse?  I get tears of laughter in my eyes when I think about both of them.  "A merry heart doeth good like a medicine".  Proverbs 17:22.  We live longer because of it.  Thanks all of you great people.  
Ya'll be carefull ...  Tomi will pinpoint  the humor the rest of us can see but not quite put our finger on!  Good job Tomi,  you brightened my morning and you too Roger with your extreme flattery!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> I never have been and don't see any reason to start now



My only goal for the rest of the 3D season is to have you shoot in front of me...


----------



## gurn (Feb 9, 2010)

2wheelfoster said:


> We had a great time today! And...Gurn, Jen shot her 1st 3D course today and came home with all her arrows. Thanks to everyone!



Great, she looks like a pro already!! Those color arrows match her bow nice. 
Thanks to everyone for lettin me in, through your pics and coments, on a real great time. 
While I'm just sittin her freezin and watchin the snow fall.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2010)

Dutchman I'll shoot first so i can show you where your supposed to hit them!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 9, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> Dutchman I'll shoot first so i can show you where your supposed to hit them!



I'll be trying to bust your nocks, then.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2010)

I know


----------



## schleylures (Feb 9, 2010)

Who is the mean looking chick with pink sleeeves pink arrows and a pink bow?????????? I think  I would hide from her. 
 Where was A.J.??????????????????????????????


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

schleylures said:


> Who is the mean looking chick with pink sleeeves pink arrows and a pink bow?????????? I think  I would hide from her.
> Where was A.J.??????????????????????????????


I don't know who you mean there Wendel!!!!!!! not me I'm sure!!! and you can't hide good enough...esp. with a bloodtrail!!!!
Don't remember why Al said A.J. didn't make it...he was certainly missed!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 11, 2010)

looks like yall had fun as usual


----------



## Redbow (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like fun to me ! Glad you guys can get together and shoot Archery from time to time ! Love nor money couldn't get that many folks together in my neck of the woods and have a great time like that !


----------

